# 24 modifier usage in the ED setting



## kbdcpc0229 (Sep 28, 2011)

I am experiencing RAC letters and am getting reimbursment letters regarding surgery globals where a surgery was done at a previous visit but patient has returned for different presenting problem.  Some are lac repairs and fracture cares from 2010 and 2009.  Is the -24 used in the ED setting at all???  Does anyone have a website that this can be reviewed??

Thx for any help regarding this.

Kathy


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 4, 2011)

*24 modifier*

The 24 modifier can be applied to ANY E/M code to signify that this E/M, performed during the global period for a previous procedure,  was for a problem *totally unrelated *to that previous procedure. 

So if patient comes in on 9-10-11 with a broken wrist and fracture care performed (90 day global), and THEN returns to E/R with a sprained ankle on 9-30-11, you would use the -24 modifier on the E/M service for the sprained ankle (totally unrelated to the broken wrist).

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

